# Norwegian: Sun finally breaks through the gloom



## Grefsen

What are some of the different ways I could write the headline from this News and Views from Norway article *på norsk*?

Sun finally breaks through the gloom

Here's one attempt:

Sol endelig bryter gjennom mørket


----------



## NorwegianNYC

The first noun must either take an article (ei/en) or definite form (sola/solen)


----------



## myšlenka

Grefsen said:


> Sol *bryter* endelig bryter gjennom mørket.



Try to use the phrasal verb _å bryte fram_ instead and combine this with NorwegianNYC's advice in #2. Then you get a lot closer to a more natural way to express it


----------



## raumar

Myslenka and NorwegianNYC are right, of course (and I would certainly use the definite form of the first noun, in this context). But what about "the gloom"? The newspaper story is about the weather in Oslo. "Mørket" does not sound right in this context. It has not been dark in Oslo for weeks, just cloudy. "The gloom" might have a double meaning here, describing both the actual absence of sunshine and how this weather affects the mood of the people. To capture both meanings, "det grå" may be a possibility. Or (a bit more concrete) "gråværet".


----------



## Grefsen

NorwegianNYC said:


> The first noun must either take an article (ei/en) or definite form (sola/solen)


Tusen takk!   Would it be possible to make an exception for a Norwegian newspaper headline?


myšlenka said:


> Try to use the phrasal verb _å bryte fram_ instead and combine this with NorwegianNYC's advice in #2. Then you get a lot closer to a more natural way to express it


Tusen takk  for det! 


raumar said:


> But what about "the gloom"? The newspaper story is about the weather in Oslo. "Mørket" does not sound right in this context. It has not been dark in Oslo for weeks, just cloudy. "The gloom" might have a double meaning here, describing both the actual absence of sunshine and how this weather affects the mood of the people. To capture both meanings, "det grå" may be a possibility. Or (a bit more concrete) "gråværet".


Takk for gode forslagene!


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> Would it be possible to make an exception for a Norwegian newspaper headline?



I don't think so. Newspapers want to save letters in headlines, but you don't save much if you replace "sola" or "solen" with "sol".

You can use "sol" without an article, if the meaning is "sunshine" or "sunny weather". For example: "Værmeldingen sier at det blir sol i morgen". I suppose that might work in this headline as well, but "sola"/"the sun" sounds better. "The sun" is the active part here, tearing the clouds apart and finally shining down at us. The definite form just seems natural, as in this Norwegian headline:
http://www.yr.no/nyheter/1.11595282


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> I don't think so. Newspapers want to save letters in headlines, but you don't save much if you replace "sola" or "solen" with "sol".


Good point!  Leaving out "The " in the English headline saves more space than just leaving out "a" or "en."


raumar said:


> You can use "sol" without an article, if the meaning is "sunshine" or "sunny weather". For example: "Værmeldingen sier at det blir sol i morgen". I suppose that might work in this headline as well, but "sola"/"the sun" sounds better.


Tusen takk for det! 


raumar said:


> "The sun" is the active part here, tearing the clouds apart and finally shining down at us. The definite form just seems natural, as in this Norwegian headline:
> http://www.yr.no/nyheter/1.11595282


How would you translate this headline Ein grå vinter går mot slutten. No kjem sola til Sør–Noreg! to English? "A gray/gloomy winter is ending.  Now the sun comes to Southern Norway!" *kanskje? *


----------



## raumar

Grefsen said:


> How would you translate this headline Ein grå vinter går mot slutten. No kjem sola til Sør–Noreg! to English? "A gray/gloomy winter is ending.  Now the sun comes to Southern Norway!" *kanskje? *



That's right!  Or maybe "... is coming to an end."


----------



## Grefsen

raumar said:


> That's right!  Or maybe "... is coming to an end."


Tusen takk!


----------

